# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Βοήθεια σε συνεξαρτημένο άτομο

## miramare

Καλησπέρα σας.
Γράφω εδώ διότι είναι ίσως από τους λίγους χώρους, όπου πιθανότατα θα με καταλάβουν, καθώς στο περιβάλλον μου δεν υπάρχουν ανάλογες εμπειρίες και δεν ξέρω με ποιον να τα μοιραστώ.

Έχω έναν φίλο αδελφικό, εδώ και 15 χρόνια. Ζούμε σε διαφορετικές πόλεις.
Τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια βρίσκεται σε έναν γάμο, όπου υφίσταται λεκτική και ψυχική κακοποίηση στον μέγιστο βαθμό.
Ξεκίνησε σταδιακά και έχει εξελιχθεί σε ανελέητο καθημερινό βασανισμό του.
Η κατάσταση δεν ήταν αντιληπτή αρχικά από εμένα, διότι πρόκειται για άτομο εσωστρεφές και μου τα έλεγε στο περίπου.
Τα τελευταία όμως χρόνια ήρθαμε πιο κοντά και μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε τα πάντα.

Φωνές, απειλές, εκβιασμοί, ταπείνωση, προσβολές, καταπίεση, κατηγορίες, ύβρεις, εξευτελισμός της προσωπικότητάς του σε κάθε επίπεδο, επί καθημερινής βάσεως.
Ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά το άλλο άτομο παρουσιάζει όλα τα δείγματα ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής και ο φίλος μου όλα τα δείγματα συνεξαρτημένου ατόμου.

Θέλει να φύγει και δεν μπορεί. Υποφέρει από ένα τεράστιο σύνδρομο ενοχών για τα πάντα. Έχει εσωτερικεύσει όλον τον παραλογισμό της άλλης πλευράς και νοιώθει υπεύθυνος για τα πάντα, έχει πιστέψει ότι είναι ψυχικά άρρωστος, ότι είναι άχρηστος, ότι του αξίζει η συμπεριφορά αυτή. Ζει μέσα στον φόβο και τις τύψεις.
Από την στιγμή, προσφάτως, που δήλωσε ευθαρσώς την πρόθεσή του να φύγει από τον γάμο, η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στα άκρα με τις απειλές, τα ουρλιαχτά, τους εκβιασμούς. Δεν τον αφήνει ούτε στην τουαλέτα να πάει χωρίς συνοδεία. Απειλές ότι η ίδια θα αυτοκτονήσει αν φύγει και θα το έχει βάρος στην συνείδησή του, κατηγορίες ότι της κατέστρεψε την ζωή και τώρα είναι υποχρεωμένος να "ξεχρεώνει" διάφορα, ότι θα τον εξευτελίσει παντού, ότι είναι ψυχοπαθής ο ίδιος, ότι είναι άρρωστος και για αυτό νομίζει ότι θέλει να φύγει ενώ δεν θέλει, ότι δεν τον αφήνει να φύγει γιατί είναι άχρηστος και του κάνει χάρη, και αυτός τα πιστεύει...
Είναι σαν να του πατάει κουμπιά με τηλεχειριστήριο, είναι κάτω από τον πλήρη έλεγχό της και τον χειραγωγεί με φωνές, με κλάμματα, κάνοντας την καλή, άλλοτε υβρίζοντάς τον με εκφράσεις που δεν γράφονται καν, με αποτέλεσμα οι ενοχές του να είναι πλέον ανεξέλεγκτες και η αυτοεκτίμησή του ανύπαρκτη.

Αυτός έχει περιέλθει σε ένα σημείο πλήρους απάθειας, έχει χάσει την βούλησή του, δεν ξέρει ποιος είναι, δεν αντιδρά σε τίποτα. Επαναλαμβάνει διαρκώς ότι θέλει απλώς να πεθάνει. 
Όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια τον απομάκρυνε από τους πάντες και αρνείται να μιλήσει σε οποιονδήποτε, ούτε σε άλλους φίλους ούτε στην οικογένειά του ούτε σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας, που τον παρότρυνα να πάει.

Κάθε φορά που η κατάσταση φτάνει στα άκρα, αντί να σηκωθεί να φύγει, παραμένει και κάνει απόπειρες να βλάψει τον εαυτό του, με κάποιες από αυτές να είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνες και να έχουν καταλήξει σε νοσηλεία.
Μου περιγράφει καθημερινά την κόλαση που ζει και όποτε προσπαθώ να κάνω μία λογική συζήτηση, εκείνος τα αντιστρέφει και υποστηρίζει τον βασανιστή του, ότι "έχει δίκιο", ότι "έτσι είναι όλες οι σχέσεις", ότι "αυτός φταίει που δεν ήταν ο σύζυγος που η άλλη ήθελε" και τέτοια. Και την άλλη μέρα ξανά ένα νέο περιστατικό. Η κατάσταση γίνεται χειρότερη μέρα με την μέρα, μήνα με τον μήνα.

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βοηθηθεί αυτός ο άνθρωπος; Νοιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω εγώ. Νοιώθω ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω, ότι δεν είναι ο άνθρωπος που ήξερα κάποτε. Κάνω αμάν να πάει σε ειδικό, αλλά αρνείται, φοβάται κάτι, δεν εμπιστεύεται τους ψυχιάτρους και τους ψυχολόγους, είναι σε μία αδράνεια, όλα αυτά μαζί.
Έχω πολλή αγάπη για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο και στεναχωριέμαι απίστευτα.
Κάθε φορά που είναι χάλια, απομακρύνεται και από εμένα.

Πρέπει να ανησυχώ; Ποια μπορεί να είναι η κατάληξη;

----------


## broken heart 1985

Όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι όντως αρρωστημένα και πρέπει αυτός ο άνθρωπος να βοηθηθεί. Δεν έχει πλέον καμία αγάπη για τον εαυτό του αφού υπόκειται σε λεκτική, ψυχολογική και ίσως σωματική βία. Δεν έχει βούληση και σθένος να φύγει από τον δυνάστη του. Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός, αυτός ο φίλος σου πρέπει να παρουσιάζει το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης όπου το θύμα υποστηρίζει το θύτη του που τον βασανίζει και γενικά καταντά ένα άβουλο ον που λέει και ευχαριστώ στα βασανιστήρια που δέχεται. Είναι σοβαρή η κατάσταση και πρέπει να μιλήσεις με την οικογένειά του, ο άνθρωπος μπορεί και να αυτοκτονήσει στο τέλος. Πώς γίνεται να μη ξέρουν τίποτα οι γονείς, τα αδέρφια κτλ; Έχει παιδιά μαζί της; Τι ηλικία είναι ο φίλος σου;

----------


## miramare

Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να βοηθηθεί και ψάχνω τον τρόπο. Η βία καταλήγει να γίνεται σωματική από το δικό του χέρι. Σε κάποια περιστατικά έχει υπάρξει και σωματική βία από την άλλη πλευρά, του τύπου "σου πετάω την καρέκλα στο κεφάλι", σπρωξίματα κλπ.
Η επιθετικότητα και οι εκρήξεις οργής της είναι καθημερινές, για ψύλλου πήδημα, και στρέφονται όχι μόνο στον ίδιο, αλλά και σε ό,τι τον αφορά. Στην δουλειά του, τους φίλους του, γιατί κοιμάται, γιατι πεινάει, γιατί μίλησε, γιατί δεν μίλησε, γιατί έκανε μπάνιο, γιατί είπε εκείνο και όχι το άλλο, γιατί έκανε την τάδε ενέργεια στην δουλειά του, γιατί ήρθε από την δουλειά αργότερα, γιατί ήρθε νωρίτερα και πάει λέγοντας.

Πώς να επέμβει κάποιος, όταν και ο ίδιος αρνείται να πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό;
Βρίσκεται σε μία γενική απραξία, δεν παίρνει καμμία απόφαση, δεν κάνει καμμία ενέργεια, απλώς ανέχεται την κόλαση μέχρι... δεν ξέρω τι. 
Η οικογένειά του δεν γνωρίζει, γιατί δεν έχουν στενές σχέσεις και επίσης αυτός μένει σε άλλη πόλη. Δεν μιλάει σε κανέναν, έχει κλειστεί στον εαυτό του και με έχει κάνει μοναδική μάρτυρα της κατάστασης.
Έχω καταλάβει ότι ο λόγος που δεν μιλάει πουθενά είναι αφ' ενός η βαθιά ντροπή που νοιώθει για την κατάσταση, αφ' ετέρου κάπου καταλαβαίνει και ο ίδιος ότι, όταν τα εξιστορήσει αυτά, θα τον ρωτήσουν "και γιατί δεν φεύγεις;" και εκεί μπλοκάρει.

Παιδιά δεν υπάρχουν. Εγώ και ο φίλος μου είμαστε στα 40.

Δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω απόλυτα την σοβαρότητα. Με όσους το έχω συζητήσει, μου λένε να απομακρυνθώ. Εμένα κάτι μου λέει να μην το κάνω.
Ανησυχώ και αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι... αυτό απλώς...

----------


## broken heart 1985

> Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να βοηθηθεί και ψάχνω τον τρόπο. Η βία καταλήγει να γίνεται σωματική από το δικό του χέρι. Σε κάποια περιστατικά έχει υπάρξει και σωματική βία από την άλλη πλευρά, του τύπου "σου πετάω την καρέκλα στο κεφάλι", σπρωξίματα κλπ.
> Η επιθετικότητα και οι εκρήξεις οργής της είναι καθημερινές, για ψύλλου πήδημα, και στρέφονται όχι μόνο στον ίδιο, αλλά και σε ό,τι τον αφορά. Στην δουλειά του, τους φίλους του, γιατί κοιμάται, γιατι πεινάει, γιατί μίλησε, γιατί δεν μίλησε, γιατί έκανε μπάνιο, γιατί είπε εκείνο και όχι το άλλο, γιατί έκανε την τάδε ενέργεια στην δουλειά του, γιατί ήρθε από την δουλειά αργότερα, γιατί ήρθε νωρίτερα και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Πώς να επέμβει κάποιος, όταν και ο ίδιος αρνείται να πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό;
> Βρίσκεται σε μία γενική απραξία, δεν παίρνει καμμία απόφαση, δεν κάνει καμμία ενέργεια, απλώς ανέχεται την κόλαση μέχρι... δεν ξέρω τι. 
> Η οικογένειά του δεν γνωρίζει, γιατί δεν έχουν στενές σχέσεις και επίσης αυτός μένει σε άλλη πόλη. Δεν μιλάει σε κανέναν, έχει κλειστεί στον εαυτό του και με έχει κάνει μοναδική μάρτυρα της κατάστασης.
> Έχω καταλάβει ότι ο λόγος που δεν μιλάει πουθενά είναι αφ' ενός η βαθιά ντροπή που νοιώθει για την κατάσταση, αφ' ετέρου κάπου καταλαβαίνει και ο ίδιος ότι, όταν τα εξιστορήσει αυτά, θα τον ρωτήσουν "και γιατί δεν φεύγεις;" και εκεί μπλοκάρει.
> 
> Παιδιά δεν υπάρχουν. Εγώ και ο φίλος μου είμαστε στα 40.
> ...


Και για ποιο λόγο η γυναίκα του, του φέρεται έτσι; Αφού δεν έχει κιόλας παιδιά τι τον δεσμεύει και δεν χωρίζει; Γνώμη μου είναι να μιλήσεις εσύ στους δικούς τους και να τους πεις τι συμβαίνει να επέμβουν. Να επισκεφθεί ειδικό με το ζόρι αν είναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.

----------


## miramare

Προφανώς αυτό που τον δεσμεύει είναι αόρατες αλυσίδες που έχουν να κάνουν με δικά του συναισθηματικά ελλείμματα. Έχω καταλήξει κάπου αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Όσο ο ίδιος φοβάται να αντικρύσει την αλήθεια και δεν απευθύνεται σε ειδικό, λίγη σημασία έχει το να αναλύουμε τα πώς και τα γιατί. 
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την συμπεριφορά τής άλλης. Είτε είναι διαταραχή είτε όχι, είτε έχει όνομα είτε δεν έχει, λίγη σημασία έχει.
Το σημαντικό θα ήταν να απομακρυνθεί κατ' αρχάς από αυτό το περιβάλλον, να αναπνεύσει. Και η θεραπεία έπεται. Αλλά δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται.

Εγώ με τους δικούς του δεν έχω σχέσεις. Εδώ δεν έχει καλά καλά ο ίδιος. Τι να πάω να πω, γεια σας με λένε τάδε, ξέρω τον αδελφό σας 15 χρόνια, ακούστε να σας πω αυτά που δεν ξέρετε; Και ακόμα και αν γίνει έτσι, ακόμα και αν δώσουν βάση σε μία άγνωστη (που ξαναλέω οι σχέσεις της οικογένειας είναι απόμακρες), με το που θα επικοινωνήσουν για να δουν τι συμβαίνει, θα επέμβει η άλλη και θα "καθαρίσει", θα τους πει ότι αυτός είναι τρελός, ότι εγώ είμαι τρελή, εκείνος δεν θα μιλάει γιατί αυτό κάνει τόσα χρόνια και στο τέλος θα μου ζητάνε και τον λόγο που τους διατάραξα την γαλήνη... Η επιρροή της είναι ανεξέλεγκτη και ούτε το 1/10 των σκηνικών, που διαδραματίζονται εκεί, δεν έχω αναφέρει. Εδώ πέρα όταν χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό του, το αρπάζει με την βία και απαντάει αυτή...

Δεν γίνεται κάποιος να πάει σε ειδικό με το ζόρι. Αν και είμαι εναντίον των παρεμβατικών τακτικών, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η ψυχική βία έχει αφήσει τόσο βαθειά τραύματα, που αν υπήρχε κάτι να κάνω για να τον απομακρύνω από εκεί, θα το έκανα. Αλλά δεν γίνεται, εφόσον ο ίδιος δεν κάνει το βήμα. Φοβάται, είναι "μαρμαρωμένος".

Αυτό που με απασχολεί εμένα είναι να μάθω εάν, με την παρούσα κατάσταση, υπάρχει κίνδυνος για την σωματική του ακεραιότητα.

----------


## Yoco Choco

Η παθογένεια σε μια σχέση δεν είναι ποτέ μονομερής ακόμα και αν εκπορεύεται από το ένα μόνο άτομο...
Η ανοχή αυτών των καταστάσεων είναι εξίσου παθολογική με την πρόκλησή τους.
Εγώ θα εστίαζα αποκλειστικά στο να βγάλω την τσίμπλα από τα μάτια του φίλου σου και να δεί πόσο τραγελαφικός είναι και ο ίδιος που ανέχεται αυτά τα τραγελαφικά πράγματα.

----------


## broken heart 1985

> Προφανώς αυτό που τον δεσμεύει είναι αόρατες αλυσίδες που έχουν να κάνουν με δικά του συναισθηματικά ελλείμματα. Έχω καταλήξει κάπου αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Όσο ο ίδιος φοβάται να αντικρύσει την αλήθεια και δεν απευθύνεται σε ειδικό, λίγη σημασία έχει το να αναλύουμε τα πώς και τα γιατί. 
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την συμπεριφορά τής άλλης. Είτε είναι διαταραχή είτε όχι, είτε έχει όνομα είτε δεν έχει, λίγη σημασία έχει.
> Το σημαντικό θα ήταν να απομακρυνθεί κατ' αρχάς από αυτό το περιβάλλον, να αναπνεύσει. Και η θεραπεία έπεται. Αλλά δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται.
> 
> Εγώ με τους δικούς του δεν έχω σχέσεις. Εδώ δεν έχει καλά καλά ο ίδιος. Τι να πάω να πω, γεια σας με λένε τάδε, ξέρω τον αδελφό σας 15 χρόνια, ακούστε να σας πω αυτά που δεν ξέρετε; Και ακόμα και αν γίνει έτσι, ακόμα και αν δώσουν βάση σε μία άγνωστη (που ξαναλέω οι σχέσεις της οικογένειας είναι απόμακρες), με το που θα επικοινωνήσουν για να δουν τι συμβαίνει, θα επέμβει η άλλη και θα "καθαρίσει", θα τους πει ότι αυτός είναι τρελός, ότι εγώ είμαι τρελή, εκείνος δεν θα μιλάει γιατί αυτό κάνει τόσα χρόνια και στο τέλος θα μου ζητάνε και τον λόγο που τους διατάραξα την γαλήνη... Η επιρροή της είναι ανεξέλεγκτη και ούτε το 1/10 των σκηνικών, που διαδραματίζονται εκεί, δεν έχω αναφέρει. Εδώ πέρα όταν χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό του, το αρπάζει με την βία και απαντάει αυτή...
> 
> Δεν γίνεται κάποιος να πάει σε ειδικό με το ζόρι. Αν και είμαι εναντίον των παρεμβατικών τακτικών, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η ψυχική βία έχει αφήσει τόσο βαθειά τραύματα, που αν υπήρχε κάτι να κάνω για να τον απομακρύνω από εκεί, θα το έκανα. Αλλά δεν γίνεται, εφόσον ο ίδιος δεν κάνει το βήμα. Φοβάται, είναι "μαρμαρωμένος".
> 
> Αυτό που με απασχολεί εμένα είναι να μάθω εάν, με την παρούσα κατάσταση, υπάρχει κίνδυνος για την σωματική του ακεραιότητα.


Πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο. Η γυναίκα του είναι μανιακή τρελή τότε και αυτός έχει συνηθίσει και αποκοιμηθεί σε μια αδράνεια ηττοπάθειας και μη αυτοεκτίμησης. Μπορεί να είναι και μαζόχας πλέον αφού αρνείται τη παραμικρή βοήθεια. Τι σχέση είχαν οι δυο τους εξαρχής; Ήταν αρρωστημένη κατάστασης δουλείας εκ μέρους της σε εκείνον και τη παντρεύτηκε; Άλλαξε εκείνη στη πορεία συμπεριφορά και για ποιο λόγο φέρεται έτσι; Να σου πω την αλήθεια, ναι στη θέση σου θα συστηνόμουν και θα πήγαινα στους συγγενείς του να μιλήσω και να τους πω τι συμβαίνει. Από τη στιγμή που ανησυχείς για τη σωματική του ακεραιότητα κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις να τον σώσεις θα έλεγα. Μπορεί να μαζέψεις και ντοκουμέντα της άσχημης συμπεριφοράς της γυναίκας του, κάποιο βίντεο ή κάτι ηχητικό που θα σου εξομολογείται αυτός ως απόδειξη για να μη σε διαψεύσει αυτή. Και αυτό που με εκπλήσσει είναι πως αντέχει 10 χρόνια αυτή τη κακοποίηση και πως μπορεί και αποδίδει στην εργασία του.

----------


## miramare

@Yoco Choco
Προφανώς υπάρχει μεγάλη παθογένεια στον γάμο και το δικό του θέμα είναι μεγαλύτερο, αλλιώς δεν θα μιλούσαμε τώρα.
Αρχικά καθόμουν και άκουγα αυτά που μου έλεγε. Δεν είχα αντιληφθεί την διάσταση και του έλεγα κοινοτοπίες. "Βρε αγόρι μου γλυκό, φύγε, παιδιά σκυλιά δεν έχετε, δεν χρωστάς τίποτα, δεν είσαι υπεύθυνος για τις επιλογές των άλλων" κλπ. 
Όταν άρχισαν οι πρώτες εξαφανίσεις του και κατόπιν οι απόπειρες να βλάψει τον εαυτό του, άρχισα να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρότερα και όχι όπως τα παρουσίαζε αρχικά, δηλαδή ως μία καταπιεστική σχέση, που αυτός πιέζεται και δεν θέλει, που νοιώθει εγκλωβισμένος. Τότε ήταν που άρχισε να μου μιλάει λεπτομερώς για την ψυχική κακοποίηση.
Κατόπιν, από τις συζητήσεις προέκυψαν τα δικά του θέματα, το τεράστιο θέμα των ενοχών, και η επιθυμία του να φύγει "συναινετικά". Πιστεύει δηλαδή ότι φεύγοντας αυτή θα κάνει κακό στον εαυτό της γιατί "δεν ζει χωρίς αυτόν" και αυτός θα το έχει βάρος στην συνείδησή του και για ένα διάστημα επέμενε ότι σιγά σιγά αυτή θα το χωνέψει ότι αυτός θα φύγει και θα τον ... αφήσει να φύγει! Φυσικά αυτού του τύπου η συναίνεση όχι μόνο δεν έρχεται ποτέ, αλλά αυτή τον παίζει κανονικά. Του λέει διαρκώς "θα σε αφήσω να φύγεις εάν γίνει το τάδε" και αυτό το "τάδε" είναι κάθε φορά τόσο αόριστο ή ανέφικτο, που δεν έχει νόημα. Και αυτός κυνηγάει ένα καρότο και πιστεύει ότι αν γίνει το ένα και το άλλο, αυτή στο τέλος θα του δώσει την συναίνεση!
Και φυσικά η ρητή δήλωσή του ότι θέλει να φύγει έχει πυροδοτήσει x1000 την οργή των προηγούμενων ετών, με αποτέλεσμα τα επεισόδια λεκτικής/ψυχικής βίας να είναι πλέον καθημερινά και με κάθε αφορμή, με σκοπό την πλήρη κατάρρευσή του. Επίσης, αυτή έχει καταφέρει και έχει φέρει έτσι τα πράγματα, καθώς αυτός ποτέ δεν προέβαλλε την παραμικρή αντίσταση, ώστε να τον εκβιάζει και με θέματα οικονομικά και αυτός να είναι στο χείλος της οικονομικής καταστροφής, πέρα από την ψυχική του κατάρρευση.

Στην συνέχεια και αφού και εγώ ενημερώθηκα σχετικά με τέτοιες καταστάσεις, του μίλησα ανοιχτά για τις διαταραχές, για την συνεξάρτηση, για το ότι δεν ευθύνεται αυτός για την συμπεριφορά της ούτε είναι διαχειρίσιμη η κατάσταση. Έχει ενσωματώσει όμως σε τέτοιο βαθμό αυτά με τα οποία του έκανε πλύση εγκεφάλου επί τόσα χρόνια, που αμφιβάλλω εάν έχει αντιληφθεί την παθολογία.

Κάποια στιγμή κράτησα και μία στάση του τύπου "κοίτα να δεις, επιλογή σου είναι, δεν θέλω να ξανακούσω για αυτά, αυτό είναι και δεν αλλάζει, όσο είσαι εκεί αυτό θα είναι, δεν θέλω να μου λες για αυτήν την γυναίκα τίποτα", γιατί ένοιωθα ότι ήμουν για αυτόν ένα μαξιλαράκι για να αποφορτίζεται και να μπορεί να αντέξει άλλη μία μέρα. Εκείνος συνέχιζε πάντοτε με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο να μιλάει για αυτά και εγώ δεν είχα το σθένος, λόγω της αγάπης μου για αυτόν, να του κόψω την επικοινωνία, οπότε φαύλος κύκλος.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό του μιλάω πολύ χύμα και με άγριο τρόπο για την κατάσταση, έχω παραφερθεί κάποιες φορές γιατί με φτάνει στα όριά μου με αυτά που μου λέει (δηλαδή μπορεί να μου εξιστορεί σκηνές κακοποίησης επί μία ώρα και αφού εγώ φτάνω στο αμήν και εκφράζω αυτά ακριβώς που σκέφτομαι, εκείνος μετά παίρνει σχεδόν το μέρος της! Και νοιώθω και ότι με αδειάζει εντελώς και ξενερώνω και μου έρχεται να του πω "ε φά' τα τότε, καλά να πάθεις" (πράγμα που το έχω πει μία δύο φορές).

Το θέμα είναι ότι η συναισθηματική εμπλοκή μου μαζί του δεν βοηθάει. Θέλω να τον κάνω να δει την πραγματικότητα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς, δεν έχω κατάρτιση ψυχοθεραπευτή. Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι του κάνω και κακό. Εκείνος είναι σε μία θολούρα και δεν μπορεί να δει την αντικειμενικότητα όσων του λέω. Είναι πεπεισμένος ότι αυτός ευθύνεται και ότι εγώ του τα λέω απλώς επειδή τον αγαπώ.
Φυσικά δεν βοηθάει και το ότι δεν είμαστε στην ίδια πόλη, οπότε το πεδίο επιρροής μου, ας πούμε, είναι περιορισμένο.

Αυτήν την στιγμή μετά από σκηνικό, που έγινε, είναι εδώ και μία εβδομάδα εξαφανισμένος από παντού και για αυτό υπάρχει και η ανησυχία μου και έγραψα εδώ αναζητώντας μία συμβουλή, ίσως απλώς να τα πω, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## miramare

> Πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο. Η γυναίκα του είναι μανιακή τρελή τότε και αυτός έχει συνηθίσει και αποκοιμηθεί σε μια αδράνεια ηττοπάθειας και μη αυτοεκτίμησης. Μπορεί να είναι και μαζόχας πλέον αφού αρνείται τη παραμικρή βοήθεια. Τι σχέση είχαν οι δυο τους εξαρχής; Ήταν αρρωστημένη κατάστασης δουλείας εκ μέρους της σε εκείνον και τη παντρεύτηκε; Άλλαξε εκείνη στη πορεία συμπεριφορά και για ποιο λόγο φέρεται έτσι; Να σου πω την αλήθεια, ναι στη θέση σου θα συστηνόμουν και θα πήγαινα στους συγγενείς του να μιλήσω και να τους πω τι συμβαίνει. Από τη στιγμή που ανησυχείς για τη σωματική του ακεραιότητα κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις να τον σώσεις θα έλεγα. Μπορεί να μαζέψεις και ντοκουμέντα της άσχημης συμπεριφοράς της γυναίκας του, κάποιο βίντεο ή κάτι ηχητικό που θα σου εξομολογείται αυτός ως απόδειξη για να μη σε διαψεύσει αυτή. Και αυτό που με εκπλήσσει είναι πως αντέχει 10 χρόνια αυτή τη κακοποίηση και πως μπορεί και αποδίδει στην εργασία του.


Η αλήθεια και εγώ ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την δημιουργία αυτής της σχέσης. Όταν την είχα γνωρίσει χρόνια πριν, μου είχε κάνει κάκιστη εντύπωση η άξεστη συμπεριφορά της, το λεξιλόγιο, το νταηλίκι, η νοοτροπία του ξερόλα, αυτό το "κάνε στην άκρη ρε, μιλάω εγώ τώρα". Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τι δουλειά είχε μαζί της αυτός ο άνθρωπος, ο πράος, ο ευγενικός, με την άπειρη κατανόηση στα πάντα, ο ευαίσθητος. Τώρα ξέρω. Επελέγη ακριβώς για αυτά του τα χαρακτηριστικά. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι αυτόν τι τον τράβηξε σε αυτήν. 
Τα επόμενα χρόνια υπήρξα μάρτυρας των αντιδράσεών της σε τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες, όπου είχα μείνει άφωνη από το μένος, τις ύβρεις και την επιθετικότητα απέναντί του.
Σημειωτέον ότι είναι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή του.

Την κακοποίηση την αντέχει 10 χρόνια μάλλον επειδή αφ' ενός αυτή μεγιστοποιήθηκε σταδιακά, οπότε σιγά σιγά συνήθιζε σε αυτήν και η άλλη ολοένα δοκίμαζε τα όριά του, αφ' ετέρου επειδή ανέπτυξε αυτού του είδους την απάθεια και την απουσία αντίδρασης. 
Στην δουλειά του αποδίδει διότι έχει μετατρέψει την δουλειά του σε raison d'etre και στο μοναδικό μέσο από το οποίο λαμβάνει αποδοχή και ανεβαίνει -προσωρινά- η ανύπαρκτη αυτοεκτίμησή του.

----------


## Yoco Choco

Μάλιστα...
Νομίζω ότι οφείλεις να κάνεις με αυτόν,ότι οφείλει να κάνει αυτός με την γυναίκα του...Να θέσεις κανόνες και όρια στην σχέση σας...Να του πεις ότι είναι ψυχοφθόρο για σένα να βλέπεις την φιλική σας σχέση να αναλώνεται στο να μηρυκάζει τις παθογένειες του γάμου του...Να του πεις ότι έχεις σκεφθεί να διακόψεις την σχέση μαζί του αλλά δεν το κάνεις, γιατί κάτι μέσα σου σου λέει πως αξίζει να του σταθείς και να τον στηρίξεις...Δεν θα τον συγκινήσει ούτε αυτό?...Θα πρέπει να του χτυπήσει κάπως...Πες του ότι υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι εκεί έξω,οι περισσότεροι αυτιστικά απορροφημένοι στον μικρόκοσμο των διαπροσωπικών τους σχέσεων που αδυνατούν να δουν τις δυνατότητες που υπάρχουν για ανανοηματοδότηση της ζωής τους και για να δώσουν πλουραλισμό και ποικιλία στις σχέσεις τους...Μίλησέ του για το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης και πόσο παθολογικά προσκολλώνται τα θύματα στους κακομεταχειριστές τους επειδή απλά έχουν την εντύπωση πως ο ιδιαίτερος σχετισμός(ακόμα και κακός) με ένα άτομο,το ψυχικό και έντονα συναισθηματικό entanglement μαζί του,πρέπει απαραιτήτως να οδηγεί και σε ιδιαίτερη σχέση...
Πέρα από όλα αυτά, θα ήθελα να μου πείς ΕΣΥ τι ''παίρνεις'' απ'την σχέση σου μαζί του...Υπάρχει κάποιο διανοητικό ή ψυχολογικό match με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο?...Υπάρχει ή υπήρξε κάποιος ιδιαίτερος τρόπος συνεννόησης ή διασκέδασης του ενός με τον άλλον που σε έκανε να δεθείς μαζί του?

----------


## elis

Βασικα απλα σου προσθεσε τα προβληματα του τι δουλεια εχεισ ψυχολογοσ εισαι

----------


## broken heart 1985

> Η αλήθεια και εγώ ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την δημιουργία αυτής της σχέσης. Όταν την είχα γνωρίσει χρόνια πριν, μου είχε κάνει κάκιστη εντύπωση η άξεστη συμπεριφορά της, το λεξιλόγιο, το νταηλίκι, η νοοτροπία του ξερόλα, αυτό το "κάνε στην άκρη ρε, μιλάω εγώ τώρα". Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τι δουλειά είχε μαζί της αυτός ο άνθρωπος, ο πράος, ο ευγενικός, με την άπειρη κατανόηση στα πάντα, ο ευαίσθητος. Τώρα ξέρω. Επελέγη ακριβώς για αυτά του τα χαρακτηριστικά. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι αυτόν τι τον τράβηξε σε αυτήν. 
> Τα επόμενα χρόνια υπήρξα μάρτυρας των αντιδράσεών της σε τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες, όπου είχα μείνει άφωνη από το μένος, τις ύβρεις και την επιθετικότητα απέναντί του.
> Σημειωτέον ότι είναι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή του.
> 
> Την κακοποίηση την αντέχει 10 χρόνια μάλλον επειδή αφ' ενός αυτή μεγιστοποιήθηκε σταδιακά, οπότε σιγά σιγά συνήθιζε σε αυτήν και η άλλη ολοένα δοκίμαζε τα όριά του, αφ' ετέρου επειδή ανέπτυξε αυτού του είδους την απάθεια και την απουσία αντίδρασης. 
> Στην δουλειά του αποδίδει διότι έχει μετατρέψει την δουλειά του σε raison d'etre και στο μοναδικό μέσο από το οποίο λαμβάνει αποδοχή και ανεβαίνει -προσωρινά- η ανύπαρκτη αυτοεκτίμησή του.


Κοίτα, με βάζεις δυστυχώς σε άλλα μονοπάτια να σκεφτώ που δεν γνωρίζω αν θα το αποδεχτείς. Λες ότι είναι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή του, οπότε είναι αυτός 40 και αυτή 60. Την παντρεύτηκε πριν μια δεκαετία δηλαδή στα 30 του και αυτή ήταν τότε 50. Τι δουλειά είχε ένας νέος να παντρευτεί μία πενηντάχρονη; Δεν έχει τίποτα το ελκυστικό πάνω της με αυτά που αναφέρεις και δεν αναφέρομαι εμφανισιακά γιατί δεν το αναφέρεις, αλλά στη συμπεριφορά που γυναίκα δεν θυμίζει. Εκείνος είχε ανασφάλειες γενικά με την εμφάνισή του και δυσκολευόταν να συνάψει σχέση και κατέληξε με αυτήν μη μείνει μόνος; Και αυτό που ανέφερα αρχικά με τα άλλα μονοπάτια, σκέφτομαι μήπως έπεσε θύμα μαγείας; Δεν ξέρω αν τα πιστεύεις αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και τα παραδέχεται και η εκκλησία. Ίσως να είναι αυτός ο λόγος. Ίσως και για αυτό να απομακρύνθηκαν οι δικοί του. Εκτός το ότι είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερή του και φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα την ήθελαν για νύφη να έκοψαν επαφές. Αλλά αυτό με τη μαγεία συνιστώ να το ψάξετε. Δεν είναι φυσιολογική κατάσταση αυτή. Πάντα υπάρχει η δράση και η αντίδραση και εδώ βλέπουμε μια συνεχή απάθεια εκ μέρους του.

----------


## miramare

> Μάλιστα...
> Νομίζω ότι οφείλεις να κάνεις με αυτόν,ότι οφείλει να κάνει αυτός με την γυναίκα του...Να θέσεις κανόνες και όρια στην σχέση σας...Να του πεις ότι είναι ψυχοφθόρο για σένα να βλέπεις την φιλική σας σχέση να αναλώνεται στο να μηρυκάζει τις παθογένειες του γάμου του...Να του πεις ότι έχεις σκεφθεί να διακόψεις την σχέση μαζί του αλλά δεν το κάνεις, γιατί κάτι μέσα σου σου λέει πως αξίζει να του σταθείς και να τον στηρίξεις...Δεν θα τον συγκινήσει ούτε αυτό?...Θα πρέπει να του χτυπήσει κάπως...Πες του ότι υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι εκεί έξω,οι περισσότεροι αυτιστικά απορροφημένοι στον μικρόκοσμο των διαπροσωπικών τους σχέσεων που αδυνατούν να δουν τις δυνατότητες που υπάρχουν για ανανοηματοδότηση της ζωής τους και για να δώσουν πλουραλισμό και ποικιλία στις σχέσεις τους...Μίλησέ του για το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης και πόσο παθολογικά προσκολλώνται τα θύματα στους κακομεταχειριστές τους επειδή απλά έχουν την εντύπωση πως ο ιδιαίτερος σχετισμός(ακόμα και κακός) με ένα άτομο,το ψυχικό και έντονα συναισθηματικό entanglement μαζί του,πρέπει απαραιτήτως να οδηγεί και σε ιδιαίτερη σχέση...
> Πέρα από όλα αυτά, θα ήθελα να μου πείς ΕΣΥ τι ''παίρνεις'' απ'την σχέση σου μαζί του...Υπάρχει κάποιο διανοητικό ή ψυχολογικό match με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο?...Υπάρχει ή υπήρξε κάποιος ιδιαίτερος τρόπος συνεννόησης ή διασκέδασης του ενός με τον άλλον που σε έκανε να δεθείς μαζί του?


Υπήρξε πολύ έντονη διανοητική και ψυχική επαφή εκείνα τα χρόνια, πριν εμπλακεί στην σχέση αυτή. Είμαστε διαφορετικοί, αλλά κατά κάποιον τρόπο κολλήσαμε. Υπάρχει αγάπη μεταξύ μας και κάποια συναισθήματα, που ακουμπάνε σε κάτι βαθύτερο και όχι τόσο σε αυτά που έχουν συμβεί. Δεν μπορώ σε αυτόν τον χώρο να το αναλύσω περισσότερο.
Τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια, που τα θέματα αυτά βγήκαν στην επιφάνεια, η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε αυτήν την σχέση νοιώθω ότι μόνο δίνω και δεν παίρνω. Δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει τίποτα. Μου ζήτησε να μείνω κοντά του και να τον στηρίξω, βλέπω όμως ότι δεν οδηγεί κάπου αυτό. Μπορεί να παίρνει μία πρόσκαιρη ανακούφιση, αλλά δεν του λύνει το πρόβλημα. Τα παραδέχομαι αυτά. Απλώς προσπαθώ να εξαντλήσω τα περιθώρια, λόγω της φιλίας μας. Είναι ο καλύτερός μου φίλος και όσο νά 'ναι, πονάω κάπως και εγώ. Και όπως είπα, τελευταία λόγω διάφορων συμβάντων, ανησυχώ και κάπως περισσότερο για πρακτικούς λόγους...

----------


## miramare

> Κοίτα, με βάζεις δυστυχώς σε άλλα μονοπάτια να σκεφτώ που δεν γνωρίζω αν θα το αποδεχτείς. Λες ότι είναι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή του, οπότε είναι αυτός 40 και αυτή 60. Την παντρεύτηκε πριν μια δεκαετία δηλαδή στα 30 του και αυτή ήταν τότε 50. Τι δουλειά είχε ένας νέος να παντρευτεί μία πενηντάχρονη; Δεν έχει τίποτα το ελκυστικό πάνω της με αυτά που αναφέρεις και δεν αναφέρομαι εμφανισιακά γιατί δεν το αναφέρεις, αλλά στη συμπεριφορά που γυναίκα δεν θυμίζει. Εκείνος είχε ανασφάλειες γενικά με την εμφάνισή του και δυσκολευόταν να συνάψει σχέση και κατέληξε με αυτήν μη μείνει μόνος; Και αυτό που ανέφερα αρχικά με τα άλλα μονοπάτια, σκέφτομαι μήπως έπεσε θύμα μαγείας; Δεν ξέρω αν τα πιστεύεις αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και τα παραδέχεται και η εκκλησία. Ίσως να είναι αυτός ο λόγος. Ίσως και για αυτό να απομακρύνθηκαν οι δικοί του. Εκτός το ότι είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερή του και φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα την ήθελαν για νύφη να έκοψαν επαφές. Αλλά αυτό με τη μαγεία συνιστώ να το ψάξετε. Δεν είναι φυσιολογική κατάσταση αυτή. Πάντα υπάρχει η δράση και η αντίδραση και εδώ βλέπουμε μια συνεχή απάθεια εκ μέρους του.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πιστεύω σε μάγια. Έχω πειστεί πλέον ότι είναι full co-dependent. Ανασφάλειες είχε διάφορες πάντα, αισθανόταν πάντα "λίγος". Όμως εκείνην την εποχή δεν υπήρχαν τόσο έντονα δείγματα που να δικαιολογούν την δημιουγία της σχέσης αυτής. Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω απάντηση, ήταν εντελώς αταίριαστοι στα μάτια μου και στα μάτια άλλων. Τον βρήκε μάλλον σε ευάλωτη φάση. Ξέρω ότι υπήρξαν αντιρρήσεις από το περιβάλλον του για την σχέση και κυρίως για το πόσο σύντομα έγιναν όλα, σχέση-γάμος. Αλλά τι να κάνουν και οι τρίτοι; Επιλογή του ήταν, ενήλικος ήταν, έτσι το βλέπει ο κόσμος. Ακόμα και τώρα, οι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν επαφή με θέματα ψυχολογίας, αυτό θα πουν: τι ασχολείσαι, επιλογές του είναι όλα, όποιος θέλει φεύγει, αφού κάθεται, κάτι αποκομίζει από αυτό.
Και είναι αλήθεια αυτό. Αποκομίζει ανακούφιση για τις ψευδοενοχές που έχει φορτωθεί μια ζωή από παντού. Κάτι σαν εκ των προτέρων τιμωρία σε κάποιον που δεν αξίζει τίποτα. Άστα να πάνε...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Η παθογένεια σε μια σχέση δεν είναι ποτέ μονομερής ακόμα και αν εκπορεύεται από το ένα μόνο άτομο...
> Η ανοχή αυτών των καταστάσεων είναι εξίσου παθολογική με την πρόκλησή τους.
> Εγώ θα εστίαζα αποκλειστικά στο να βγάλω την τσίμπλα από τα μάτια του φίλου σου και να δεί πόσο τραγελαφικός είναι και ο ίδιος που ανέχεται αυτά τα τραγελαφικά πράγματα.


Μα το γνωριζει, γι αυτο ριχνει τις ευθυνες στον εαυτο του. Αν δεν αναγνωριζε την καταντια του, τα λαθη του, θα την εκανε αυτος σκουπιδι και αυτη θα κλαιγοταν τωρα, πραγμα πολυ ευκολο να αντιστρεψεις την κατασταση με τετοια επιθετικα ατομα, ειναι πολυ πιο ευαλωτα απο το θυμα, γι αυτο και τον βασανιζει ωστε να μην εχει κουραγιο ουτε καν να σκεφτει τετοιο ενδεχομενο

----------


## miramare

> Μα το γνωριζει, γι αυτο ριχνει τις ευθυνες στον εαυτο του. Αν δεν αναγνωριζε την καταντια του, τα λαθη του, θα την εκανε αυτος σκουπιδι και αυτη θα κλαιγοταν τωρα, πραγμα πολυ ευκολο να αντιστρεψεις την κατασταση με τετοια επιθετικα ατομα, ειναι πολυ πιο ευαλωτα απο το θυμα, γι αυτο και τον βασανιζει ωστε να μην εχει κουραγιο ουτε καν να σκεφτει τετοιο ενδεχομενο


Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι ακριβώς έτσι.
Οι ευθύνες που φορτώνει στον εαυτό του δεν έχουν να κάνουν τόσο με την αναγνώριση της δικής του παθολογίας. Αυτό θα ήταν θετικό, θα ήταν ένα βήμα να αναγνωρίσει το πρόβλημα και να αναζητήσει ουσιαστική βοήθεια και όχι μία αγκαλιά για να τα λέει και να ξεσπάει.

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. 
Δουλεύει ασταμάτητα, και από το σπίτι. Και κάποια στιγμή κάνει ένα διάλειμμα να ακούσει ένα τραγούδι, να χαζέψει λίγο στο Ίντερνετ κλπ. Θα πάει αυτή από επάνω του και θα αρχίσει να του ουρλιάζει και να τον κατηγορεί ότι είναι τεμπέλης, αχαϊρευτος, ρεμάλι της κοινωνίας, και ότι δεν τον θέλει αλλά μένει γιατί του κάνει χάρη, διότι αν φύγει αυτή, τότε αυτός θα τρώει από τα σκουπίδια τόσο άχρηστος που είναι, και του κάνει χάρη που μένει μαζί του. Και αυτές οι φωνές μπορεί να διαρκέσουν δύο και τρεις ώρες άνετα.
Θα έρθει την επόμενη μέρα και θα μου περιγράψει το περιστατικό αναζητώντας αρχικά από εμένα λίγη λογική σκέψη. Θα με ρωτήσει δηλαδή "είναι τόσο κακό που σταμάτησα λίγο την δουλειά να δω ένα youtube;". Ό,τι και να του πω εγώ, στο τέλος θα πει "ίσως έχει δίκιο, ίσως πρέπει να δουλεύω περισσότερο, μάλλον έτσι είναι όλοι οι γάμοι" κλπ. Εκεί σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά.

Αυτό που αδυνατεί να δει είναι ότι το πρόβλημα κατ' αρχήν το έχει αυτή, ότι δηλαδή κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτήν. Δεν πείθεται για την ύπαρξη τέτοιων διαταραχών και λέει στον εαυτό του ότι αποκλείεται να είναι αυτή τόσο κακιά, ότι αυτή πέρασε δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια και την έδερνε η μάνα της, ότι είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία και πού θα βρει άλλον, ότι αυτός φταίει γιατί μάλλον δεν είναι ικανός να παρέχει μία πιο ζεστή σχέση όπως θα ήθελε αυτή. Τον έχει κάνει να πιστεύει ότι αυτή δικαίως φέρεται έτσι, γιατί αυτός έχει το πρόβλημα, το πρόβλημα όμως ως προς το ότι δεν είναι αρκετά καλός, σωστός κλπ, οπότε του αξίζει. Δεν έχει αναγνωρίσει ότι το πρόβλημα που έχει είναι το ότι ανέχεται αυτήν την κατάσταση.

Είναι σαν να ωραιοποιεί τον βασανισμό του, γιατί δεν αντέχει την συνειδητοποίηση ότι αυτός έχει πρόβλημα. Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι είναι ψυχοπαθής, σχιζοφρενής, μανιακός, αυτιστικός (για όλα αυτά τον έχει πείσει), αλλά το ότι ανέχεται τον εξευτελισμό. Και εκεί είναι που βρίσκω τοίχο.

----------


## gbourogi

ίσως ένας Πνευματικός βοηθούσε....




















> Καλησπέρα σας.
> Γράφω εδώ διότι είναι ίσως από τους λίγους χώρους, όπου πιθανότατα θα με καταλάβουν, καθώς στο περιβάλλον μου δεν υπάρχουν ανάλογες εμπειρίες και δεν ξέρω με ποιον να τα μοιραστώ.
> 
> Έχω έναν φίλο αδελφικό, εδώ και 15 χρόνια. Ζούμε σε διαφορετικές πόλεις.
> Τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια βρίσκεται σε έναν γάμο, όπου υφίσταται λεκτική και ψυχική κακοποίηση στον μέγιστο βαθμό.
> Ξεκίνησε σταδιακά και έχει εξελιχθεί σε ανελέητο καθημερινό βασανισμό του.
> Η κατάσταση δεν ήταν αντιληπτή αρχικά από εμένα, διότι πρόκειται για άτομο εσωστρεφές και μου τα έλεγε στο περίπου.
> Τα τελευταία όμως χρόνια ήρθαμε πιο κοντά και μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε τα πάντα.
> 
> ...

----------

